# Mozilla/Firefox Problem: Hintergrundbild wird abgeschnitten



## rarelines (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 

   ich habe ein Problem mit Mozilla/Firefox und meinem neuen Layout. Hier die Testseite: 

http://www.rarelines.de/indextest.php 

 Wenn man (mit mind. 1280er Auflösung) die Seite im Vollbildmodus aufruft, also alle Inhalte sieht, dann geht alles. Sobald man die Seite jedoch in einem kleineren Fenster anschaut, sodass man scrollen muss, wird das Hintergrundbild meines DIV-Containers einfach abgeschnitten!? 

   Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, ich habe mittlerweile alles probiert was mir eingefallen ist... 

   Gruß 
   Sebastian


----------



## Gumbo (6. Dezember 2004)

Versuch mal folgende Stylesheet-Angaben:
	
	
	



```
#content {
	color:				#000;
	font-size:			0.7em;
	font-family:			Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	line-height:			1.5em;
	text-align:			left;
	background:			#FFF url(../gfx/content_bg.gif) repeat-y 50% 0;
}
#sidebar {
	width:				190px;
	margin-left:			459px;
	padding:			25px;
	padding-top:			20px;
}
```


----------



## rarelines (6. Dezember 2004)

Funktioniert einwandfrei - aber nur noch im Firefox. Jetzt setzt mir der Internet Explorer den rechten DIV an die Unterkante linker DIV...

   Für alle zum mitdenken, hier die beiden Versionen mit jeweils einem Browserproblem:

http://www.rarelines.de/indextest.php -> buggy im Mozilla/Firefox/Opera
http://www.rarelines.de/indextest2.php -> buggy im IE

 Sch... Boxmodell.


----------



## Gumbo (6. Dezember 2004)

Erhöhe mal den margin-left-Wert des sidebar Elements.
Weitergehend könnte das Problem auch dirch einen box model hack gelöst werden.


----------



## rarelines (6. Dezember 2004)

margin erhöhen hilft leider nicht.

Bei den Box Model Hacks gibt's ja eigentlich nur einen, der validiert und ALLE Browser (außer NN4) bedient, den Tan Hack, oder? Irgendwie bekomme ich den aber nicht zum laufen, die Box bleibt um's verrecken an der Unterkante vom linken DIV...


----------

